# Spain Travel Health Form



## Moped (Jan 14, 2022)

Having obtained the various codes it states that the form cannot be issued and filled in until 2 days prior to your ferry arrival in Spain.

So presumably on the day of ferry departure from the U.K.?

Brittany ferries won’t let you on the ferry without the form and associated QR code.

Bit confused but we are a couple so went for the family option with myself as group leader which presumably is the right option to take.

It seems a straightforward procedure as long as you have a smart phone or access to a computer and printer on departure day.

Pretty please anybody like to share their experience with this form and entry to Spain.

Presumably from wild campers already in Spain?


----------



## Traveller (Jan 14, 2022)

Moped said:


> Having obtained the various codes it states that the form cannot be issued and filled in until 2 days prior to your ferry arrival in Spain.
> 
> So presumably on the day of ferry departure from the U.K.?
> 
> ...


Visited the Canaries mid December, I filled in two forms one for me and one for the wife about three weeks before departure. Unable to complete the form as I didn't have our seat numbers for the flight (48hrs prior to flight) but the system allows you to save all the details entered which will save you valuable time before departure or within 48hrs before arrival. Once complete you receive the document you need to gain entry. Usual stuff required, passport numbers, full address where you are planning to stay, covid status etc.
Immediately after passing passport control another individual was recording your entry form, easy peasy. We took photo copies which I believe they prefer, reduces contact. 
Hope this helps, we're planning an eight week stay in Portugal early March via France & Spain
Have a fantastic trouble free trip


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 14, 2022)

does state departure so hopefully only need to shoe on boarding ferry


----------



## Moped (Jan 15, 2022)

“Full address where you are planning to stay”

This is a concern as no plans for stopping at any fixed addresses other than a Benidorm site booking in March but nowhere before.

How do wild campers answer this question?


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 15, 2022)

I have heard others say that you just put down first campsite you are stopping at. Don't know if this is correct though !


----------



## xsilvergs (Jan 15, 2022)

Moped said:


> Having obtained the various codes it states that the form cannot be issued and filled in until 2 days prior to your ferry arrival in Spain.
> 
> So presumably on the day of ferry departure from the U.K.?
> 
> ...



We recently (21st Dec) sailed from Portsmouth to Santander, all forms were checked at check-in at Portsmouth. We filled out a form each when parked at ferry terminal, reply came back within minutes. Never asked for it on docking in Spain.


----------



## 11ALB (Jan 17, 2022)

If you are driving through France to Spain seems that no border checks take place?


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 18, 2022)

Not last summer anyway and haven't heard of any since.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 18, 2022)

No form is required if driving from France into Spain.  I just checked as we are off there starting next week.


----------



## 11ALB (Jan 18, 2022)

Thanks for confirming my research. Strangely found that as well as covering GB on number plates to UK, in Spain we also need a UK sticker to rear of vehicle.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 19, 2022)

UK sticker required anywhere when out of the UK (replacing the GB one) now plus if over 2400kg, Angles mort stickers too in France.


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Jan 19, 2022)

I thought it was 3 500 kg for AM

Gordon


----------



## GMJ (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes it is 3500...random typing error. My apologies


----------

